

45-year-old man living in hospital since age 1 is directing a 3D animation - sanoli
http://catarse.me/pt/leca

======
speeder
For those wondering why it is in a kickstarter clone and not on kickstarter:

It is REALLY, REALLY, REALLY hard to setup a Kickstarter if you live in
Brazil, in fact I found the existance of catarse.me really cool, and I am
rooting for their success (specially if this shows to Kickstarter what they
are losing by only using Amazon payments as platform and thus making
incredibly hard to people from other countries to setup projects).

------
astrodust
Related is Ami Ankilewitz, featured in _39 Pounds of Love_
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/39_Pounds_of_Love>), a fellow 3D animator who
had a severe medical condition.

------
sanoli
English text is on the bottom half of the page.

~~~
philip1209
<http://catarse.me/pt/leca#reward_9709>

------
gadders
Cat Arse Me?

~~~
DanBC
Catharsis. In Portuguese.

~~~
gadders
Thank you. The perils of domain names in a multi-lingual world.

~~~
DanBC
Yes! It makes me wonder if all those good ideas I had for domain names are
cuss words in other languages.

Is there a site that will check this kind of thing? And give examples of
idiomatic usage?

~~~
sanoli
Reminds me of this app called Rego that became famous in Brazil because 'rego'
means 'butt-crack' in portuguese (at least in brazilian portuguese), and the
site had lines like this: "Your Rego is private. Nobody can see what you put
in your Rego. But we know that sometimes you wanna share your Rego with a
friend, and we make that easy!"

It was on HN a while ago: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5427798>

